# Good Sites?



## Kevin (May 19, 2007)

Anybody know of some good site to buy old military surplus guns off of? 
The only two I know are 
www.aimsurplus.com
www.impactguns.com
Thanks


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

www.jgsales.com


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.allans-armory.com/aa.php

http://www.oldguns.net/

http://www.armchairgunshow.com/

http://www.collectiblefirearms.com/index.html

http://www.samcoglobal.com/

http://www.sarcoinc.com/

http://www.southernohiogun.com/

http://empirearms.com/

http://www.auctionarms.com/

http://gunbroker.com/

http://www.gunsamerica.com/


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.classicarms.us/

His site is amazingly horrible, but he usually has some good stuff and his prices are fair.


----------

